# Wasserpflanzen aus der Natur ???



## _daniel_ (9. März 2009)

Hallo,

Meine Frage steht schon in der Überschrift. In unserer Gegend hat es viele Baggerseen und langsam fließende Flüsse. Dort ist alles voller verschiedenen Wasserpflanzen. Kann ich dort nicht einfach welche mitnehmen nach Algen....
kontrollieren und in den Teich einsetzen ?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Eugen (9. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen aus der Natur ???*

Hallo Daniel

NEIN, kannst du nicht !
Die meisten Wasserpflanzen stehen unter Naturschutz und dürfen nicht entnommen werden.
Nach Algen absuchen ??
Algen kommen in der Regel als Sporen mit der Luft bzw. dem Wind in deinen Teich.


----------



## Christine (9. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen aus der Natur ???*

Hallo Daniel!

Ganz klares Nein. 

Viele Wasserpflanzen stehen bei uns unter Naturschutz. Nicht jeder See, Teich, etc. ist Allgemeingut sondern - auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick vielleicht nicht zu erkennen ist - jemandes Eigentum.

Außerdem kannst Du bei  der Entnahme, ohne es zu wollen, z.B. Nester von Vögeln zerstören aber auch Amphibieneier vernichten.

Und letztendlich weißt Du nicht - auch wenn Du auf Algen kontrollierst (was eh nix nützt) - was Du Dir sonst noch so einschleppst. 

Die Saison geht ja jetzt bald los: Versuch es bei befreundeten Teichbesitzern, auf Pflanzenbörsen oder stell es hier in den *Flohmarkt* mit Angabe der PLZ. Dann hast Du wenigstens den legalen Weg beschritten. Allerdings auch hier hast Du keine Garantie, was Du ausser Pflanzen noch so alles bekommst.

Edit: Guck mal, der Eugen war schneller![/URL]


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen aus der Natur ???*

stell dir mal vor das würde jeder kleinteich besitzer machen ... dann wären die naturteiche bald hin


----------



## _daniel_ (9. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen aus der Natur ???*

Vielen Dank,

 Demächst ist hier eine Pflanzenbörse, dann werde ich da mal schauen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Silke (10. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen aus der Natur ???*

Hallo,
ich hatte Glück. In unserem Biotop (gehört der Gemeinde) baggert 1x pro Jahr der Gemeindearbeiter alles aus, was zu doll gewachsen ist. Das Zeug liegt dann am Ufer und wird "verkompostet". Da habe ich dann ein paar Pflanzen genommen und sie bei mir weiter wachsen lassen. Habe natürlich vorher gefragt...
Vielleicht gibts sowas bei euch auch.


----------



## elkop (10. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen aus der Natur ???*

braaaaav, silke
jetzt wünsch ich dir noch, dass du dir nix lästiges eingeschleppt hast mit den pflanzen, dann ist die welt in ordnung
lieb grüßt aus dem noch immer verschneiten mühlviertel
elke


----------



## ---Torsten--- (13. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen aus der Natur ???*

genauso kann man sich bei gekauften pflanzen was einschleppen 
oder __ enten kommen vorbei und schleppen was im gefieder oder an den beinen mit 

dann kann man den teich gleich zu schütten wenn man angst haben soll das was passiert


----------



## elkop (13. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen aus der Natur ???*

jo eh kloah, war eigentlich net so bitterernst gemeint. witzbold i


----------



## Gerd11 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen aus der Natur ???*

Hallo bei uns im Angelweiher wächst das __ hornkraut ohne ende da kannst es tonnenweise rausholen da sagt kein mensch was
gruss gerd


----------



## Christine (13. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen aus der Natur ???*

Hallo Gerd,

das mag ja für Euren Angelweiher gelten, ist aber keinesfalls ein allgemeingültiger Tipp.

Deshalb liebe/r Leser/in: 
Privatteiche: Besitzer fragen, im Zweifelsfall und bei Naturgewässern auf freier Wildbahn: Finger weg!


----------



## senator20_2000 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen aus der Natur ???*

....was vielleicht noch ein tip ist, wenn man mit offenen Augen durch die "Welt" fährt findet man auch "wasserbaustellen" wo z.B. gräben usw umgebaut werden, da bekommt man sicher was,weil die meisten einfach mit roher technik (bagger) umbauen. Einfach fragen....leider hat man keine garantie das die pflanzen gesund sind....ABER wie schon gesagt immer vorher fragen, aber gerade bauern sehen z.b. __ schilf als unkraut an weil es ihre gräben verstopft....


----------

